# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  भूतो की तस्वीरे ,,काल्पनिक ही मानिये

## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chinu G

bhut ke pichhhe mat pado , bhut raja pakad lega

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

> bhut ke pichhhe mat pado , bhut raja pakad lega


अरे यार भूतो का प्रचार कर रहा हूँ ।

----------


## ingole

*इस तस्वीर को 1959 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया में लिया गया था। इस फोटो में एक महिला  सफेद पोशाक में दिख रही है जिसने अपने चेहरे को हाथों से पकड़ रखा है।*

----------


## ingole

*सीढ़ियों पर चढ़ रहे इस भूत को युद्ध में मारे गए एक सैनिक का बताया गया है।*

----------


## ingole

*समरसेट, इंग्लैंड में खिंचे गए इस तस्वीर को 1987 में लिया गया था। इस तस्वीर में एक महिला के बगल की सीट पर भूत दिख रहा है।*

----------


## ingole

*1975 में नॉर्फोल्क, ब्रिटेन के एक चर्च में प्रार्थना करने पहुंची डाएने  ब्रेथोल्ट अकेली नहीं थीं बल्कि उनके साथ कोई और भी था जो कैमरे में कैद हो  चुका था।*

----------


## ingole

*1940 में ली गई इस तस्वीर में एक बच्ची की धुंधली सी आकृति दिख रही है। कहा जाता है कि यह आकृति इस बच्ची के आत्मा की थी।*

----------


## ingole

*रॉबर्ट ए फर्गुसन जब 16 नवम्बर 1968 को कैलिफोर्निया में एक लेक्चर दे रहे  थे, तब यह तस्वीर ली गई थी। बाद में जब यह तस्वीर धुल कर सामने आई तो लोगों  को पता चला कि उनके साथ भाई की आत्मा साथ में खड़ी थी।*

----------


## ingole

*दो मृत सैनिकों की यह आत्मा समंदर की लहरों पर दिखी थी। पनामा नहर पार करते समय यह तस्वीर 1924 में कैमरे में कैद हुई थी।*

----------


## AMITRAJ

ये सब मै भी मानता हु ।जब से मैने, मेरे एक दोस्त दवारा लिया गया एक तस्वीर देखा ।

----------


## Shivam jain

भूत तोह कुछ लोगो के लिए सच तोह कुछ लोगों के लिए झूठ होता है

----------


## ingole

*भूत-प्रेत,  एक ऐसा शब्द है जिसका डर मनुष्यों को सदियों से डराता रहा है। हमारे दैनिक  जीवन में कहीं न कहीं हम भूत-प्रेत का नाम अवश्य सुनते हैं। कुछ लोग भूतों  को देखने का दावा भी करते हैं जबकि कुछ इसे कोरी अफवाह मानते हैं।  भूत-प्रेतों से जुड़े कई अंधविश्वास भी हमारे समाज में व्याप्त है। विभिन्न  धर्म ग्रंथों में भी भूत-प्रेतों के बारे में विस्तार से बताया गया है।  तंत्र शास्त्रों में भूत-प्रेतों से जुड़े हमारे कई सवालों के जवाब है,*

----------


## ingole

*प्रश्न- भूत क्या है?*

*उत्तर-  भूत का अर्थ है बीता हुआ समय। दूसरे अर्थों में मृत्यु के बाद और नए जन्म  होने के पहले के बीच में अमिट वासनाओं के कारण मन के स्तर पर फंसे हुए  जीवात्मा को ही भूत कहते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रश्न- प्रेत क्या है?*

*उत्तर-  व्यक्ति अपने पंच तत्वों से बने हुए शरीर को छोडऩे के बाद अंतिम संस्कार  से लेकर पिंड दान आदि क्रियाएं पूर्ण होने तक जिस अवस्था में रहता है, वह  प्रेत योनी कहलाती है।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रश्न- भूत-प्रेत दिखाई क्यों नहीं देते?*
*
धर्म  ग्रंथों के अनुसार जीवित मनुष्य का शरीर पांच तत्वों से मिलकर बना होता  है-पृथ्वी, जल, वायु, आकाश व अग्नि। मानव शरीर में सबसे अधिक मात्रा पृथ्वी  तत्व की होती है और यह तत्व ठोस होता है इसलिए मानव शरीर आसानी से दिखाई  देता है। 

जबकि भूत-प्रेतों का शरीर में वायु तत्व की अधिकता होती  है। वायु तत्व को देखना मनुष्य के लिए संभव नहीं है क्योंकि वह गैस रूप में  होता है इसलिए इसे केवल आभास किया जा सकता है देखा नहीं जा सकता। कुछ  विशेष परिस्थितियों में ही ये दिखाई देते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रश्न- भूत किन स्थानों पर रहते हैं?*

*उत्तर-  प्रत्येक नकारात्मक व्यक्ति की तरह भी भूत भी अंधेरे और सुनसान स्थानों पर  निवास करते हैं। खाली पड़े मकान, खंडहर, वृक्ष व कुए, बावड़ी आदि में भी  भूत निवास कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रश्न- भूत, प्रेत बाधा से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति के क्या लक्षण हैं?*

*उत्तर-  प्रेत बाधा से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति की आंखें स्थिर, अधमुंदी और लाल रहती है।  शरीर का तापमान सामान्य से अधिक होता है। हाथ-पैर के नाखून काले पडऩे के  साथ ही ऐसे व्यक्ति की भूख, नींद या तो बहुत कम हो जाती है या बहुत अधिक।  स्वभाव में क्रोध, जिद और उग्रता आ जाती है। शरीर से बदबूदार पसीना आता है।*

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## devd131

ye sab to dekhi hai yaar kuch or b dikhaao

----------


## The Hero

> 


प्रिय चाँद जी , मैं तो इन चित्रों को काल्पनिक ही मान रहा हूँ ,क्योंकि आप स्वयं तो ये ले नहीं सकते हैं |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय चाँद जी , मैं तो इन चित्रों को काल्पनिक ही मान रहा हूँ ,क्योंकि आप स्वयं तो ये ले नहीं सकते हैं |


जी मित्र मुझे भी काल्पनिक ही लगते है ,पर अधिकतर प्रस्तुत चित्रो के ओरिजनल अपलोदर इन्हे असली बता रहे है ।

----------


## The Hero

> जी मित्र मुझे भी काल्पनिक ही लगते है ,पर अधिकतर प्रस्तुत चित्रो के ओरिजनल अपलोदर इन्हे असली बता रहे है ।


यदि ऐसा है तो उनके इस परिश्रम के लिए कोटि कोटि आभार |

----------

